# Metro 2033



## sim667 (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone played it?

Any good?


----------



## debaser (Mar 23, 2010)

Mmm, I'm an a couple of hours in. It seems like it should be fantastic but I can't get into it, the action is pretty clunky the levels (so far) are linear and short, near enough a straight line with the occasional scripted attack. It looks pretty good its a got a lovely gun flash lighting up enemies in a pitch black tunnel thing going on. 

I will give it another hour or so, but stalker it aint.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 23, 2010)

haha..... i wont bother with it then.


----------



## bmd (Mar 24, 2010)

debaser said:


> Mmm, I'm an a couple of hours in. It seems like it should be fantastic but I can't get into it, the action is pretty clunky the levels (so far) are linear and short, near enough a straight line with the occasional scripted attack. It looks pretty good its a got a lovely gun flash lighting up enemies in a pitch black tunnel thing going on.
> 
> I will give it another hour or so, but stalker it aint.



It's not free-roaming like STALKER, it's set in the Metro so it's literally on rails at times but I like it. I like the weapons, I like the weird story to it and I like the settings of the levels. It's not brilliant but I reckon if you liked the STALKER vibe then this is good too. Not as good as Call of Pripyat though.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 24, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> It's not free-roaming like STALKER, it's set in the Metro so it's literally on rails at times but I like it. I like the weapons, I like the weird story to it and I like the settings of the levels. It's not brilliant but I reckon if you liked the STALKER vibe then this is good too. Not as good as Call of Pripyat though.



Ive never played either of those games lol.


----------



## bmd (Mar 25, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Ive never played either of those games lol.



They're pc only but if you've got a pc that can run them they're well worth a go.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Mar 25, 2010)

I can't get into stalker, seems too much like work


----------



## Chz (Mar 25, 2010)

The atmosphere is brilliant. I'd say it's worth playing just for that. Outside of the setting, it's a fairly bog-standard shooter with some interesting weapons but really clunky shooting mechanics.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 1, 2010)

got this in the steam sale

It's S.T.A.L.K.E.R. for consoles.... still the graphics are good, and the atmosphere excellent.


----------

